# Hi I'm new here :)



## Lauren_16

Hi everyone :)
I only joined this today after stumbling across it when I googled something about teenagers and pregnancy (can't remember what).
If there are any other teenage/young parents out there please talk :)
I need someone I can talk to who will fully understand, because there's no-one in my school/family/friends who is going through a pregnancy at 16 years old. 

My baby's due early march, should be around the 13th if he's on time :D
Can't wait to be honest...still need to do so much though before he's born.

xxx


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the forum. I'm not a teen mother but I wanted to welcome you to the group!


----------



## CherryBlossom

Hi Lauren I'm Jaymie I'm 18 and TTC #1

welcome wish u luck xxx


----------



## Jo

Hi Lauren :wave:
welcome to B'N'B
we have a teen section here https://www.babyandbump.com/teen-pregnancy/


----------



## lynz

:hi: welcome to baby and bump


----------



## Suz

:hi: Welcome to BnB!

Congrats on your pregnancy :headspin:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Welcome to Baby and Bump :hi:


----------



## Iwantone!!!

ello welcome to bnb all the best


----------



## mommy2raven

Hi hunni I'm bailey I'm 18 had my first at 16 and am now expecting my second due in april!!! Welcome to bnb xoxoxoxox


----------



## Sweetie

Not a teen mommy, but I wanted to say congrats anyways


----------



## cutie_wutie

https://text.glitter-graphics.net/love/h.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/love/e.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/love/l.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/love/l.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/love/o.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/love/a.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/love/n.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/love/d.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/love/w.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/love/e.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/love/l.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/love/c.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/love/o.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/love/m.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/love/e.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/love/t.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/love/o.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/love/b.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/love/n.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/love/b.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/love/x.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/love/x.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/love/x.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/love/h.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/love/u.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/love/g.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/love/s.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/love/x.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/love/x.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/love/x.gif


----------



## babybels71

Welcome to BnB, good luck with your pregnancy and feel free to ask about anything. Everybody is more than willing to help with anything that worries you ok. x


----------

